# Greys Anatomy



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anybody know when this starts again?

Will it be Season 3 or Season 4??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Should be Season 4 starting soon have a look on the Living TV website there might be info.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you oh Mrs Greys Guru


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok..due to the writers strike Season 4 carries on in the USA on 24th April. Channel 5 are currently showing Season 3 

Season 4 comes to the UK in May


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOH - thank you. I can't wait


----------

